# Nesting budgie with feces stuck around vent



## Sebthegrand (Aug 10, 2014)

My budgie has been nesting and all is going well, but i am noticing poop stuck around her vent and her trying to pick it off frequently. She shows no signs of being sick, and shes incubating the eggs nearly all day besides when she takes a couple minute walk in the cage outside the box. When she does this i see the poop on her vent. Any help?? should i be worried? :ylw lovie:


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

It might be an idea to have a shallow dish of water in the cage, so that she could choose to bathe.
Sorry, I know very little regarding breeding, hopefully other members will be along soon.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Is the **** feeding the hen and is there adequate food and water near the nest box for her?
When the hen comes out of the nest box, is she taking the time to clean any dried poop from her vent area?
The more information you provide, the easier it is to give you advice best suited to the issue at hand. 

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Sebthegrand (Aug 10, 2014)

HI faery  good to see your still around. You may remember me, my old account was ParakeetTamer. She seems to be cleaning the poop off, I put a bath in the cage for her and the male is feeding her. She laid her third egg today and seems to be doing fine. Hopefully I'll have some bird babies to post pictures of during Christmas break


----------

